# Teichumbau und Erweiterung in NRW



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei meinen kleinen Teich in einen etwas größeren umzubauen.
Momentan ist der Teich ca. 3,8m x 5,8m und knapp 1,5m tief. Wobei 1,5m tief bei der Erstellung und heute nur noch 1m tief.
Anlass zum Umbau ist ein Anbau am Haus bei dem der Garten mächtig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und somit stand das Motto „Jetzt oder nie mehr“.
Ein paar Daten zum alten Teich:
Erbaut im Frühjahr 1997 für 2,50 Mark pro m² ganz billige Baumarktfolie ohne Vlies oder sonstigen Schutz gegen Steine, Wurzeln oder ähnliches.
An zwei Wochenenden von Hand ausgebuddelt, einfach mal so aus Langeweile (wie bekloppt man doch manchmal ist).
Somit ist der Teich nun fast 17 Jahre in Gebrauch und hat keine Schäden erlitten, weder durch Wurzeln noch durch Steine oder mich (regelmäßig in Gummistiefeln im Teich rumgetrampelt).
Direkt am Teich stehen einige Bäume, Büsche und hohe Schilfpflanzen (keine Ahnung wie die hießen, wachsen bis ca. 2m hoch und haben am Ende weiße Puschel oder Büschel, vielleicht weiß ja einer was ich meine).
Also allerhand Pflanzen die eine Gefahr für die Folie darstellen.
Ich werde noch ein paar Detailfotos zur Folie erstellen, denn man sieht an einigen Stellen Wurzeln und Steine gegen die Folie drücken.
Aber das interessante ist nur gegen nicht durch die Folie und das nach fast 17 Jahren ohne Vlies mit Baumarktfolie die mittlerweile steinhart geworden ist.
So nun zum neuen Teich:
Der soll knapp 7m x 7m mit einer Tiefe bis knapp 2m werden, wobei der tiefe Bereich Pflanzenfrei werden soll, denn im alten Teich waren gut einen halben Meter nur Wurzeln und Steine an der tiefsten Stelle aufgebaut und das war Knochenarbeit die wieder zu entfernen.
So das war es erstmal von mir.
Ich hoffe hier auf einige Tipps, Anregungen und Fragen.^


Fotos kommen sobald ich sie auf nötige Maß verkleinert habe ;-)


----------



## jolantha (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
Da hast Du dir ja Einiges vorgenommen. 
Vielleicht solltest du gleich in Deinem Hinterkopf mal die Idee für einen
Bodenablauf mit einplanen. An  so einen habe ich nämlich vor 16 Jahren auch nicht gedacht


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

So sah der Teich vor zwei Wochen aus, man sieht noch die Halme rechts liegen von dem Gras oder __ Schilf welches ich erwähnt hatte.
Das stand dort wo die Lampe zu erkennen ist.


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

So sah er vor dem Wochenende aus ;-)
Bilder vom Ergebnis der letzten Arbeiten müssen noch erstellt werden.


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

Hab die Lösung:
Es ist __ Pampasgras mit mächtigem Wurzelwerk, aber nix durch die Folie gestochen, soviel zu Rhizomsperren usw.
Aber ich mache ja noch Fotos wie es unter der Folie aussieht, halte alles in Bildern fest (interessiert mich ja selber).


----------



## Michael H (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Was Spricht den gegen Baumarkt Folie ...?

Wenn mein Teich der Gerade in Arbeit ist auf 17 Jahre hält bin ich mehr wie zufrieden .

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf deine Bau-Doku .....

Also Hau Rein , und vorallem viel Spass beim Buddel'n


----------



## krallowa (25. Feb. 2014)

Nichts, absolut nichts spricht gegen Baumarkfolie.
Nur bei den Preisen die derzeit für Teichfolie aufgerufen werde, bin ich einfach erstaunt wie so eine günstige Folie so lange gehalten hat und wahrscheinlich noch halten würde wenn ich nicht den Umbaukollaps bekommen hätte.
Also nichts gegen Baumarkfolie aber etwas gegen den Aufschrei zum Thema Rhizomsperre und Verbannung von allen möglichen Pflanzen aus der Nähe des Teichs.
Ich bin gespannt was unter der Folie gewachsen ist.


----------



## krallowa (26. Feb. 2014)

So,
da bin ich wieder mit neuen Fotos.


Hier ist der Teich endlich komplett leer:

 
und hier liegt der Haufen der mir den letzten Nerv gestohlen hat:


----------



## krallowa (27. Feb. 2014)

Neue Fotos:
Hier ein paar alte Bewohner die immer noch den Teich suchen.
 

und hier das Ergebnis von gestern:
 
schön zu sehen wie die Wurzeln unter der Folie gewachsen sind ohne sie zu zerstören.
Weg des geringsten Widerstandes


----------



## Limnos (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi

Ich habe bisher die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie krallowa und mein Teich mit 0,8mm Folie (Foliengröße 6m  x 8m) steht schon seit 1983. Eine Korbweide hatte sich am Rand selbst angesiedelt, am Außenrand ist Miscanthus japonica , Innen normales __ Schilf, aber weder das Fehlen eines Sandbettes noch des Schutzvlieses haben der Folie geschadet. Nur wegen Wühlmausfraß musste ich sie einmal WOF nah flicken. Ich habe noch drei weitere Teiche, die aber z.T. kleiner sind nach dieser Methode mit 1mm Folien gebaut und nie einen Schaden gehabt. Einmal ist sogar ein Schlehdornausläufer unter dem ganzen Teich bis ans gegenüberliegende Ufer gewachsen: ohne Folgen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Form ist ausgestochen, nun geht es ans tiefer buddeln.

Leider nur die oberen 30cm Mutterboden, danach nur angefüllter Schrott aus alten Zeiten.
Teller, Flaschen und allerhand Müll mal sehen was noch so kommt 

Fläche wird jetzt 7,5m lang und knapp 7m breit, sollte reichen, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin was es denn nun wird?
Schwimmteich, Fischteich, Biotop oder etwas von allem.


----------



## muh.gp (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

sieht doch schon gut aus, der Anfang ist gemacht. Ich würde allerdings die Tiefzone deutlich größer gestalten und einen Bodenablauf installieren. 

Was für einen Besatz hast du denn geplant.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben weiß ich überhaupt noch nicht ob überhaupt Fische in den Teich sollen.
Tiefzone wird knapp 3x3,5 Fläche und das sollte reichen.
Möchte keinen Bodenablauf werde aber am tiefen Punkt per Saug-Ziel-Technik absaugen.


----------



## muh.gp (3. März 2014)

Das klingt gut, sah auf deiner Skizze kleiner aus.


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Stimmt ist etwas verzerrt dargestellt und auch nur grob eingezeichnet.
Wasserlinie soll später knapp 20-25 cm über Grasnarbe liegen.
Werde den Teich höher legen damit man später von der Terrasse aus die Füße in den Teich hängen lassen kann.


----------



## muh.gp (3. März 2014)

Das mit den Füßen ist ein guter Gedanke. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Mache ich gerne von meiner Brücke aus. Traumhaft!!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. März 2014)

Hallo Krallowa, gibts auch einen Namen?

Achte darauf dass die Pflanzenstufen immer nach aussen hängen, das verhindert ein Absinken von Substrat in die tieferen Zonen.
Aber so wie ich das an den Fotos erkenne machst Du eh noch einen kleinen Wulst, bevor die nächst tiefere Stufe kommt, so ist es richtig.
Hast Du eigentlich über einen Ufergraben schon einmal nachgedacht?

LG Markus


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Ich werde über den Bachlauf, der oben nur schwarz eingezeichnet ist, die Filterzone leiten und auch per Filtertechnik nachhelfen.
Also aus dem tiefen Bereich per Ziel-Saug-Technik in einen Schacht ziehen und von da in Filterkammern und dann über den Bachlauf wieder einspeisen.
Hoffe das klappt so, überlege noch Skimmer einzuplanen.

Ach so
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Bachlauf soll um das Klettergerüst meiner Tochter (musste unbedingt stehen bleiben) führen.
Hinter den Bachlauf kommt die Technik evtl. in eine Hütte.


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

Hallo 

Ich würde nur die 30cm Zone stehen lassen und den Rest auf 1,8 m ausheben, dann kannst du nicht nur die Füsse reinhänge ,sondern auch mal eine Ars.hbombe reinsetzen 

Falls du Nichtschwimmer bist, würde ich mal schauen was es für Pflanzen gibt, die auf 1m Tiefe wachsen und mich danach richten was für tiefen die Pflanzen benötigen

Ansonsten siehts doch ganz gut aus, ich würde nur aufpassen das ich nach der fertigstellung nicht so nah an einem Koi Verkaufsbecken vorbei laufe 

Gruss Obs


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben kommt rings um das Becken eine Mauer die etwas höher als die Wasserlinie ist und somit auch im Garten keiner mal eben reinfallen kann.
Es sollen ja auch ein paar Pflanzen in den Teich, daher auch die verschiedenen Stufen.
In der 1,8m Zone wird (hoffentlich) vermörtelt und auch Teile der 1m Zone sollen vermörtelt werden und diese Teile bleiben dann Kies- und Pflanzfrei.
Problem ist halt das der Aushub entsorgt werden muss und das geht mächtig ins Geld.
Bis denn
Ralf


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

Hallo 

Mmmmmmhhhhh da haben wir es hier etwas besser , bei uns freut sich der Winzer über den Aushub , den kannst du hier kostenlos in den Wingert fahren , vorrausgesetzt er ist Stein frei

Mit den Stufen ist mir schon klar , nur würde ich mich vorher etwas informieren (weis ja nicht ob du das schon gemacht hast) welche tiefe Sinn macht .
3 auf 3,5 meter ist ja auch relativ viel Tiefzone  und reicht auch mal wenn du dich, in  zwei  oder drei Koi verkuckst

Gruss Obs


----------



## krallowa (6. März 2014)

Bei dem Müll den ich momentan aus den tieferen Schichten hole würde mich dein Winzer aber ganz schnell aus dem Wingert werfen.
Da kann man nix von gebrauchen, 30cm Mutterboden und darunter echt angefüllter Müll vergangener Generationen.
Muss erst einmal Platz im Garten schaffen um den Aushub zwischenlagern zu können.
Wollte den Tiefbereich ja vermörteln, mächtig teuer 1 Sack Trasszement 25kg 6,40€ und davon braucht man eine Menge.
Aber egal, einmal angefangen gibt es kein zurück und soll ja am Ende auch nach was aussehen und halten.
Also weiter an die Schüppe am WE wird es ja Bombenwetter, genau richtig für solche Arbeiten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2014)

Wochenende ist rum, viel gebuddelt einiges geschafft.
Fläche ist jetzt "endgültig" festgelegt: 6,5m breit und 7,2m lang.
Muss nun noch einen Container bestellen um den Müll aus dem Tiefbereich zu entsorgen dann ist die Form auch fertig.
Garten sieht aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff, aber egal.


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2014)

Hier auch ein Bild vom Buddelspaßergebnis:


----------



## Harald (10. März 2014)

Hallo Ralf,
mein Vorschlag bzgl. der Teichform wäre, ihn zur Terasse hin tiefer zu machen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es optisch am schönsten ist, wenn der Blick auf/in den Teich nicht durch Pflanzen getrübt wird, Du also von dort ungestört in den Teich gucken kannst. An der terassenabgewandten Seite würde ich dann entsprechend die Pflanzen ansiedeln.


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2014)

Stimmt,
dort wo jetzt der mickrige Stuhl steht kommt ja auch die Terrasse hin und der Teich geht direkt bis zur Terrasse.
Auf einer Breite von knapp 5,5m kommen keine Pflanzen an die Terrasse, da ist der Teich dann 60-70cm tief.
Rechts und Links ein paar Pflanzen und das meiste dann genau gegenüber der Terrasse am Bachlauf.
Heute Container bestellt, wird morgen angeliefert dann kann ich den Tiefbereich ausheben.
Geht gut voran dank des milden WINTERS 

Würde gern einen Steg knapp 50cm über das Wasser bauen.
Gibt es da Ideen, Tipps oder Bauanleitungen wie ich dies realisieren kann an einer Holzterrasse ohne Stützen ins Wasser zu setzen?


----------



## krallowa (11. März 2014)

Kommt schon, hier wird wohl schon einer mal `nen Steg frei über seinen Teich gebaut haben, oder haben alle sich diesen Steg bei NG bestellt.
Scheint ja da für gutes Geld einen Steg zu geben oder hat jemand damit Erfahrung.
Sonne scheint, Container steht im Hof, da werd ich wohl heute Nachmittag mal die Schubkarre malträtieren.


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2014)

Hallo Ralf.

Ich habe meinen Steg zwar nicht freischwebend über dem Teich gebaut, würde aber meinen, dass 50cm freitragend mit einer entsprechenden Unterkronstruktion funktionieren kann. Wenn die Terrasse ebenfalls aus Holz entstehen soll, wirst Du sicher auch dort eine Unterkonstruktion legen. Diese Unterkonstruktion würde ich von Anfang an in der entsprechenden Balkenstärke nehmen um auch den Überhang abzufangen und die Balkenlage wo der Steg hinkommen soll, demnach der Länge nach hinaus schieben. Je nach Breite dieses Steges würde ich bei 50cm freitragend, darunter die Konstruktion auf alle 25 cm setzen. Durch den Steg bist Du aber erst einmal in der Verlegerichtung der Unterkonstruktion sowie in der Verlegerichtung der Terrassendielung eingeschränkt. Da geht erst einmal nur eine Richtung und die wäre längs zur Teichkante. Anders herum geht, würde aber wieder auf eine doppelte Auflattung bedeuten, was mir persönlich nicht gefallen würde.

Soll heißen, dass die Unterkonstruktionshölzer der Terrasse bspw. 4 m Länge haben, dann sollten die Balken für die Stegunterkonstruktion entsprechend 4,50 m Länge haben, nichts stückeln oder aneinanderflanschen, sondern Balken in richtiger Länge und durchgehend. Dadurch sollte der Überstand - hier Steg - über die gesamte Fläche gehalten werden. 

Wenn das mit dem Holz nicht so gefällt, dann würde ich beim Schlosser entsprechende Stahlträger ordern.

Das ist nur meine theoretische Meinung zum freitragenden Überstand, da ich selbst Stützen im Teich gesetzt habe. Das Beste wäre evtl. eine trockene Probe zu legen oder zum Fachhandel gehen und fragen, was da geht!


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2014)

War das hilfreich oder eher nicht?


----------



## krallowa (13. März 2014)

Bin noch im Bastel- und Denkstadium, aber ich bin immer für jede Idee oder Inspiration dankbar.
Daher danke für den Tipp mit der Doppellattung, werde es so machen (sieht man nachher nicht mehr).
Morgen kommen auch neue Bilder, der Teich ist jetzt komplett ausgehoben.
Nun kommt als nächstes die Mauer um den Teich (inkl. Fundament) und dann mal sehen wie es Wettertechnisch weiter geht.


----------



## krallowa (14. März 2014)

Die große Buddelei ist beendet:






Habe bis zur tiefsten Stelle (ca. 1,8m) Stufen angelegt, so das für jede Körpergröße was zum sitzen oder stehen dabei ist.


----------



## krallowa (14. März 2014)




----------



## muh.gp (14. März 2014)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2014)

Mache den Tiefbereich größer.......


----------



## krallowa (15. März 2014)

Ja, will ich ja aber meine Frau möcht gern Stufen haben.
Habe gestern noch ein wenig unten verbreitert und wenn ich die Folie einziehe werde ich auch den Rand unten noch etwa abstechen das ist dann aber das Maximum.
Die Ansicht täuscht aber auch etwas, denn die 3. Stufe von oben ist schon gut 1 Meter unter Wasser.


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Die große Buddelei ist beendet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo krallowa,

1,80 Meter? Ihr müsst ja riesig sein 

Ab etwa 1,55 Meter kann ein normal großer Erwachsener nicht mehr stehen.


----------



## krallowa (19. März 2014)

Kleine Info:

Werde wohl schon demnächst (wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen) das Vlies und die Folie einziehen.
Wollte eigentlich erst der Randbereich mit Mauer und Bachlauf erstellen, aber durch den Regen rutschen mir die Böschungen langsam aber sicher in den Tiefbereich.
Bei welcher Temperatur kann man die Folie vernünftig einziehen?
Durch die be.... Bodenverhältnisse rutscht mir die Mittelschicht weg.
Der Boden ist oben knapp 30-40cm guter fester Mutterboden, danach dann knapp 40-50cm nur aufgeschütteter Mist und darunter dann fester lehmhaltiger Sand.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2014)

Morgen soll es 20 °C werden...dann solte es gehen...


----------



## krallowa (19. März 2014)

Muss leider lange arbeiten und ab 18 Uhr wird es wieder kalt, das langt wohl nicht, schade.


----------



## muh.gp (19. März 2014)

Kommt auf das Material an. Habe zwar alles überflogen, aber nichts dazu gefunden. EPDM geht immer, PVC sollte ein paar Minuten Sonne intus haben. Aber aufpassen, der Rasen unter Folie verbrennt ziemlich schnell.

Noch eine Anregung zum Abrutschen. Ich habe an kritischen Stellen eine Schicht Vlies verlegt und diese dann mit Mörtel (dünne Mischung) getränkt. Gibt Stabilität. Darüber kam dann nicht eine Schicht Vlies.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2014)

PVC 1mm vom Teichhandel24


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2014)

Dann solltest du die Folie vor dem Verlegen "anwärmen". Sonne ist da ein guter Helfer. Wenn die Folie nicht warm ist, kannst du es fast knicken, im wahrsten Sinne....


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2014)

Eben, daher warte ich auf ein paar Tage mit sicherer Sonne und dann kann ich auch schön die Falten so legen wie ich sie haben möchte.
Gerade weil ich ja die unteren Bereiche Pflanzenfrei und vermörteln möchte, sollten da die Falten schön ordentlich liegen um nicht zu dick auftragen zu müssen.
Ich wollte Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Mörtel verbauen.
Gestern kam der neue Filter CBF-350C in Verbindung mit 36W UV-Lampe und einer 8000l Pumpe.
Dazu hab ich dann noch einen Filter Marke Eigenbau mit 10000l Pumpe von Oase und einer Bachlaufpumpe.
Wobei die beiden Filter über Ziel-Saugtechnik versorgt werden und die Pumpe für den Bachlauf direkt im Teich liegen soll.
Ein Saugkorb liegt im Tiefbereich, einer im Mittelteil und eventuell ein Skimmer.
Aber wie schon geschrieben ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2014)

Wie bekomme ich einen vernünftigen Überhang vom 1,5 Zoll Schlauch vom Saugkorb zum Folienflansch hin?
Kann mir da mal einer weiterhelfen.
Kleben, Schrauben oder sonstwie, Hauptsache es hält und übersteht die Jahre im Teich.
Folienflansch ist noch nicht bestellt, daher ist noch freie Wahl bezüglich Größe und Teileauswahl.


----------



## krallowa (4. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen, 
es ist soweit.
Heute wird die Folie 12x10m PVC 1mm von Naturagart geliefert.
Das Vlies 425g/m² von Teichhandel24 ist auch schon da, muss sagen bin überrascht wie dick das ist, hatte es mir dünner vorgestellt.
Sollte also keine Probleme mit Steinen oder ähnlichem geben.
Auf die Steilhänge im Teich kommt nachher Ufermatte (NG) und erst einmal kein Mörtel.
Auf die flachen Bereiche kommt Vlies und darauf dann dicker Kies und Wasserbausteine.
Im tiefen Bereich kommt nur Perlkies auf den Boden.
ZST von NG ist auch geplant, werde über 3 Stellen im Teich das Wasser ansaugen.
Vom momentan etwas hässlichen Bachlauf sieht man später nichts mehr, außen wird alles bepflanzt, innen Steine und Pflanzen und oben auf die Mauer kommen auch noch große Kiesel und Bruchsteine.
Außen um den Teich kommt noch eine Mauer, bei der ich noch überlege wie ich die realisiere.
So, das war es von mir,
bis denn.

MfG
Ralf
 


Hier ist meine Tochter ins "Loch" gesprungen.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

WOW! Richtige tiefes Loch! Sieht auf den bisherigen Bildern gar nicht so aus...

Viel Spaß beim Folie verlegen! Bis gespannt, wie du das mit den Falten hinbekommst. Also, rein das Ding und dann Wasser marsch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## tomsteich (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ralf,

Deine Planung ist ja schon weit fortgeschritten. Vielleicht kannst Du ja trotzdem noch einige Anregungen aufnehmen: 

Für die Ufergestaltung ist die Ufermatte auch meine allererste Wahl. Natürlich kannst Du diese auch in den Teich legen, wenn Geld so gar keine Rolle spielt  Diese hat dort keinerlei Funktion, außer natürlich Deine Folie vor Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen. Wenn Du doch ohnehin schon (billiges) Vlies in den Teich legst, dann mache das doch überall. Dann brauchst Du nicht abwechselnd Vlies und Matte am Aufschwimmen zu hindern und die grüne Farbe siehst Du eh nicht mehr lang. 

Wahrscheinlich verstehst Du unter der Ziel-Saug-Technik etwas gänzlich Anderes? Für die Betreibung in Schwerkraft brauchst Du eigentlich zwei getrennte Becken (z.B. den Filtergraben). Das Bild täuscht mich vielleicht, aber 3 Ansaugpunkte für dieses relativ kleine Loch in der Mitte scheinen mir (auch im Vergleich zu meinem etwas größeren Becken) etwas überdimensioniert. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit hässlichen Schlammschlachten aus früheren Teichen empfehle ich auf Kies vollständig zu verzichten. Vor allem unten in dem tiefen Loch siehst Du den Perlkies  schon sehr bald nicht mehr und erschwerst Dir nur zusätzlich die Reinigung. Ich habe zwar noch keine Vorstellung davon wo Du Deine Ansaugpunkte jetzt positionierst. Richtig Sinn machen diese ja eigentlich an der tiefsten Stelle (hast Du da irgendwo Vertiefungen im Boden eingeplant?) und da sollten diese kleinen Steinchen doch auch eher stören(?).

Dem Bild mit Deiner Tochter nach zu urteilen (welche wahrscheinlich schon schwimmen kann), bist Du bei der Tiefe von 180 cm geblieben(?). Wie schon mal hier geschrieben, hätte ich das Loch nur so tief gemacht, wie ich wenigstens als Erwachsener noch gut stehen kann (ca. 150 cm). Im aktuellen Zustand kletterst Du da problemlos raus. Wenn erst mal die Folie und Wasser drin ist, ist das wie Schmierseife. Auch das Vlies (bzw. die Ufermatte) auf der Folie wird da kaum Halt geben, da dies wahrscheinlich bei so einer Aussteigaktion (vor allem bei einem unbeabsichtigten Bad mit voller Montur) in die Tiefe rutscht. Deine Steine am Rand werden das Gewicht wahrscheinlich nicht halten(?).

Na dann, viel Erfolg 

Thomas


----------



## krallowa (5. Apr. 2014)

Morgen,
also Ziel-Saug-Technik verstehen wir schon beide gleich.
Habe de*n Pumpsammler ZST P62/3  *vonNaturagrt bestellt. Der kommt außen neben den Teich und von da kann ich dann über die drei Zugschieber den Ort und die Menge des Wassers regulieren.
Eine Saugstelle ganz unten, eine weitere einen halben Meter höher und eine im Flachwasserbereich.
Die Saugleitungen verschwinden hoffentlich in dem Graben rechts oben im Teich und gehen dann durch Folienflansche zum Pumpsammler.
Dazu kommt noch ein Oberflächenskimmer im hinteren Drittel und eine Pumpe mit selbstgebautem Filter für den Bachlauf.
Das Folie, Vlies oder Matte rutschig sind weiß ich aus Erfahrungen am alten Teich.
Die Tiefe sollte aber kein Problem sein da man nur die Beine etwas anziehen muss im Wasser um gut im Flachwasserbereich anzukommen ohne groß ins Rutschen zu kommen.
Mit dem Halt der Matten werde ich mich befassen wenn sie im Teich sind, sollte es nötig sein werde ich an den Kanten die dicken Steine in Beton setzen und durch das Gewicht und den Verbund ein Abrutschen verhindern.
Hier mal der Teich mit Vlies:
 

Heute ist leider kein Wetter um die Folie einzuziehen, schade.


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2014)

Sonntag hat sich die Sonne blicken lassen und ich habe die Chance genutzt.
Mit drei Leuten die Folie in den Garten geschleppt (ca. 170kg), mit zwei Leuten längs ausgerollt und dann alleine eingezogen.
Ganz in Ruhe, hat Spaß gemacht und ist auch kein Hexenwerk wenn man nicht in Panik verfällt sollte nicht sofort alles passen.
Jetzt sind an der tiefsten Stelle 60cm Wasser eingelassen und ich kann in Ruhe die Falten so legen wie es mir passt.
Das Foto ist nur ein Zwischenstand, mittlerweile liegt die Folie schon wesentlich glatter auf den flachen Bereichen und in den Ecken liegen die Falten.
Schön zu sehen ist der kleine Graben in dem die Schläuche verschwinden sollen für die ZST.
Etwas Schönheitsarbeit ist noch, dann kommt die Ufermatte mit dicken Steinen gesichert ins Becken und an kritischen Punkten dann mit Beton verbunden. Das sollte dann halten.
Wollte erst noch Beleuchtung in den Teich einbauen aber auch Fische brauchen Nachtruhe.
Folie habe ich recht großzügig berechnet, brauche zwar noch ein paar m² für den Bachlauf aber es bleiben einige Meter über.
Wenn das Klettergerüst entsorgt wird, kommt da noch ein kleiner Ufergraben hin, dann ist die Folie nicht sinnlos gekauft, hehe.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

hast du die Steine , die auf dem Vlies waren wieder rausgenommen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2014)

Klar, Steine hab ich vor der Folie rausgenommen,  das Vlies mit einer Lötlampe an den Stößen verklebt, immer nur punktuell.
Hat gut gehalten beim Einziehen und wenn jetzt Spannungen im Vlies beim Wassereinlassen entstehen, lösen sich die Klebepunkte.


----------



## tomsteich (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ralf,

na, es geht ja voran.

ZST mit dem Pumpkasten geht natürlich auch 

Diesen gräbst Du wahrscheinlich außen irgendwo ein? Dann führst Du drei Zuleitungen aus dem Teich (durch Flansche) nach außen? Ist es nicht einfacher (wo Du doch genug Folie hast) am Rand eine Vertiefung zu machen und den Kasten in den Teich zu stellen? Dann brauchst Du doch nur noch ein Loch in der Folie um die Leitung zu Deinem Filter nach außen zu führen.


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2014)

Moin Thomas,

hätte ich auch so machen können aber ich wollte die Kiste außen haben um leichter an die Pumpe(n) zu kommen.
Wenn ich die Kiste in den Teich stelle, muss ich den Deckel abdecken und die Kiste ist immerhin 60cm hoch, also mal eben eine kleine Vertiefung ist da schon etwas mehr Arbeit.
So stelle ich die Kiste hinter die Ufermauer, kann den Deckel frei lassen, komme jederzeit an die Pumpe(n).
Muss jetzt noch schauen ob genug Wasser durch die drei 1,5Zoll Schläuche in den Kasten strömt, dann entscheide ich ob 1 oder 2 Pumpen in die Kiste kommen.
Platz ist genug, brauchen ja nur die Pumpen ohne Gehäuse, da die Größe der Sedimente über die Saugkörbe gegrenzt werden.


----------



## tomsteich (7. Apr. 2014)

Morsche Ralf,

Du hast doch schon vergleichsweise große Pumpen für Dein Volumen. Das sollte eigentlich dicke reichen um einen entsprechenden Sog zu erreichen.

Du stellst den Kasten hinter die Ufermauer? Von den 60 cm müssen sich ja etwa 57 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels befinden. Ob Du die Vertiefung jetzt außen oder innen machst,....die Arbeit bleibt doch da eigentlich gleich(?). 

Den Deckel (ob innen oder außen) musst Du ja nur abmachen, wenn Du dei Schieber betätigst oder an die Pumpe musst.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2014)

Sollte ja nicht so offensichtlich sein, der Deckel in braun würde mich im Teich stören.
Außerdem müsste ich innen ja dann auch 60 cm Folie runter, dann Schachtbreite und wieder 60cm rauf, also noch mehr Falten.
So gefällt es mir besser ;-)
Ob der Sog da ausreicht um die Pumpmenge zu erreichen werde ich sehen wenn es soweit ist, bis dahin ist noch viel zu tun.
Leider ist für die nächsten Tage kaltes, nasses Wetter angesagt, Mist.
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man auch den kleinen Oberflächenskimmer, funktioniert ganz gut, das Wasser wird momentan durch die selbstgebaute Filterkiste geschickt.
Alles in allem bin ich ganz zufrieden (bis auf Kleinigkeiten)


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Apr. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Kommt schon, hier wird wohl schon einer mal `nen Steg frei über seinen Teich gebaut haben, oder haben alle sich diesen Steg bei NG bestellt...


Hallo Ralf

ich habe jetzt erst deine Frage gelesen. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Deck zu bauen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/457382/

NG war mir vom Preis auch zu hoch und baue es jetzt in Holz.

Ich habe ein tolles Programm im Internet für die Statikberechnung gefunden:
http://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/

Das hilft dir vielleicht weiter. Ich überlappe nur ca. 30 cm bei 90 x 90 und Hartholz (Bongossi) aber da soll bis zu 90 cm möglich sein.
Zu Alu habe ich keine richtigen Daten gefunden und zum selber Rechnen war ich zu faul/unbegabt...

Aber man kann sich die Unterkonstruktion evtl. ja auch von einem Schlosser vor Ort anfertigen lassen.
Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber die Firma meines Vertrauens ist die nächsten 3 Monate dicht mit Aufträgen und so lange wollte ich nicht fragen.

Viel Erfolg, Knut


----------



## krallowa (9. Apr. 2014)

Versuche gerade die teuren Ufermatten sinnvoll im Teich zu verlegen.
Auf den weißen Flächen wird Kies oder heller Sand liegen.
Nicht so einfach mit den Ufermatten 
Mann muss an allen Ecken und Kanten beschweren sonst schwimmen sie weg.
Hat schon einmal jemand die Ufermatten verklebt?
Wenn ja, womit?
Können die an die Folie geklebt werden oder kann man die miteinander verkleben (an den Überlappungen)?
Habe mir noch 2 Tonnen Kies 5-30cm für die Kanten an den Stufen im Teich bestellt, die setz ich dann in Speis (Trass?).
Im ganz tiefen Bereich lass ich erst einmal nur Folie.
Evtl. wenn noch Vlies über bleibt kommt das auf den Boden mit ein paar dicken Steinen und wenn es in ein paar Jahren zu dreckig ist, dann raus damit.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ralf
Innotec Adheaseal oder ähnliches geht bestimmt oder auch dieser Schaum

 

(Habe ich bei meinem Bachlauf verwendet)


Gruß, Knut


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

mmmh leg den Teich doch mit Filter Vlies aus und zieh " Trasszementmörtel " drüber , das geht sicher auch , aber den würd ich ein paarmal spülen und das Abwasser würd ich entsorgen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
werde nur den Kies und  die Wasserbausteine in Trasszement setzen, aber nur im Randbereich der Stufen.
Möchte nicht soviel Beton im Teich, sollte ich den Teich mal um- aus- oder abbauen muss ich dann etliche Tonnen Beton entsorgen.
Also wirklich nur soviel Beton wie nötig um die Ufermatten gegen Abrutschen zu sichern. An den Stößen der Matten werde ich Adheseal ausprobieren, muss ja nicht viel sein.
Wenn ich den Teich mit Trass komplett überziehe werde ich ja nie fertig 
Der Kies kommt Dienstag, bis dahin werde ich dann neben dem Bachlauf Platz schaffen für Filter und Pumpsammler und mal sehen was mir noch so alles in den Sinn kommt.
Werde auch einiges von der Ufermatte wieder austauschen gegen Vlies und hoffe das ich dann mit dem auskomme was ich habe.
Schade das das Wetter so bescheiden werden soll.

Gruß Ralf

P.s. Ich weiß das bei jedem Post von mir immer andere Ideen erscheinen, sorry ist nicht leicht mit mir


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

> Wenn ich den Teich mit Trass komplett überziehe werde ich ja nie fertig



  MITCH

wart mal bis der was dazu sagt

Gruss PATRICK


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand die Ufermatten verklebt?
> Wenn ja, womit?


 Mit dem PVC Kleber mit dem man auch Folien verklebt. Bissch einpinseln die Folie an manchen stellen...Matte drauf und gut


----------



## krallowa (10. Apr. 2014)

Moin,

@Totto: Meinst du Tanglit?
Mitch? Ist das der der den Teich komplett mit Trass ausgekleidet hat?
Hab ich mir angeschaut, ist Hammer aber zu viel Beton für mich.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Totto: Meinst du Tanglit?


 HEISSNER 600 g Teichfolienkleber Kleber heist das Zeug gibt es bei E-Bay


----------



## tomsteich (10. Apr. 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Können die an die Folie geklebt werden oder kann man die miteinander verkleben (an den Überlappungen)?



Hallo Ralf,

auch wenn ich immer noch keinen Sinn darin erkennen kann die (wie Du selbst sagst) teuren Ufermatten in(!) den Teich zu legen......

Aber Du kannst diese ganz einfach mit einem Feuerzeug verschweißen (z.B. auch um Taschenmatten zu fertigen, oder Kies oder Sand zum beschweren einzubringen).


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## krallowa (12. Apr. 2014)

Ok, werde einige Matten wieder aus dem Teich nehmen gegen billigeres Vlies austauschen und dann teilvermörteln.
Ufermatten kommen dann nur noch an Steilhänge und direkt ans Ufer (wie der Name schon sagt).
Habe gestern mit der Familie mal den Bach oder den Pflanzengraben (wie mann es auch immer nennt) gebastelt.
Da kommt die Ufermatte echt gut zur Geltung.
 

Sieht noch etwas trostlos aus aber ich habe ja Zeit 
Hier noch einmal aus der Nähe:
 
Bis denn

Gruß Ralf + fleißige Familie


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ralf,




krallowa schrieb:


> Mitch? Ist das der der den Teich komplett mit Trass ausgekleidet hat?
> Hab ich mir angeschaut, ist Hammer aber zu viel Beton für mich.



soviel Zement/Beton war´s ja auch ned 




mitch schrieb:


> *AW: ich baue auch einen Teich  #174*
> hi micha,
> bis jetzt waren es genau 2 säcke (a 40kg) mörtelzement & 1 sack trasszement (25kg)
> ja denn ph wert werde ich genau im auge behalten - die trennstelle ist ja noch nicht mal eingebaut, wird aber in dieser woche erfolgen und noch nicht aufgemacht



bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich grob 1-2 Tage mit dem auskleiden veranschlagen, weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## krallowa (17. Apr. 2014)

Ein kleines update.

2 Tonnen Moränekies sind angekommen:

 

Kurzentschlossen noch "etwas" Trasszement und Sand bestellt:

 

Und losgelegt:


----------



## krallowa (17. Apr. 2014)

Der erste Teil ist fertig vermörtelt:


  

So sieht es von oben aus:


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2014)

WOW! Als Schwabe bleibt mir da nur noch zu sagen:

Schaffe, schaffe, Teichle baue!

Hut ab, da geht was!


----------



## Patrick K (17. Apr. 2014)

mmmmh sorry ist nicht meins und ich wünsch dir schon mal viel spass beim Dreck zwischen den Steinen raus saugen dort werden sich Backies und __ Parasiten wohlfühlen, leider
wie mitch schon sagte weniger ist manchmal mehr
Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

Mir ist so ein Naturteich lieber als eine langweilige Plastikwanne in eine Ecke gequetscht.
Auch so etwas gefällt nicht jedem.
Ich hatte 17 Jahre eine Naturteich vollgepackt mit Kies, kleinen und großen Felsen und da haben sich auch Kois, Graaskarpfen, __ Störe und sogar 3 Jahre lang ein deutscher Flusskrebs wohlgefühlt, also nicht immer gleich niedermachen nur weil man es nicht mag.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2014)

wer macht wen nieder , also bei uns in de Palz ,hört sich nieder machen ganz anderst an , ist doch dein Teich und nicht meiner ,ich darf doch wohl auch schreiben wenn es mir was nicht gefällt und das mit dem Aussaugen war eher als Tip gemeint, mir selbst gefällt eben ein Koipool ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache ,ist mir auch egal, ich hab eben nicht mehr Platz
Gruss Patrick


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2014)

Alles klar, ich weiß das ich mir mit den Steinen in Beton eine Menge Arbeit in den Garten geholt habe aber dafür kann ich einen Teil des Wassers ablassen und den ganzen Dreck mit einem Hochdruckreiniger aus dem Beton schießen (hoffentlich).
Jeder so wie er mag und dein Teich sieht auch gut aus, gerade bei dem wenigen Platz was ordentliches draus gemacht.


----------



## krallowa (22. Apr. 2014)

So schaut es jetzt nach einer arbeitsreichen Woche aus. 
Jetzt kann langsam bis zur 2. Stufe gefüllt werden und ein paar Pflanzen kommen dann auch schon rein.


----------



## krallowa (24. Apr. 2014)

Teich ist jetzt fast gefüllt, nun kommt die Mauer dran und dann die Sumpfzone gestalten.


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2014)

Ein paar Neuigkeiten von mir.

1. Bild
Draufsicht auf den mittlerweile 1,50m Tiefbereich.
Immer noch klares Wasser, dachte immer das die Algen zuerst kommen und es ewig dauert bis das Wasser klar wird.
Naja sind jetzt gut 2,5 Wochen seitdem das Wasser im Teich ist, mal sehen ob bei schönerem Wetter die Algenblüte beginnt.
2. Bild
Eine Ansicht der Stufen gemischt aus Beton, Moränekies und Ufermatte.
Auch hier noch schön klar.
3. Bild
Habe mal ein paar kleinere Büsche umgepflanzt um die Nachbarn am Glotzen zu hindern, hoffe die wachsen schön schnell.
4. Bild
Hier mal mein kleines Biotop, hab ich noch nie erwähnt.
Da leben alle Kleintiere der Umgebung vom Frosch über Molch bis allerlei __ Libellen und sonstiges Getier.
5. Bild
Ansicht meiner Filternanlage mit extra Schiebern damit die Kisten sich nicht über den Ablauf gegenseitig auffüllen sondern nur über das Filtermaterial  das Wasser gefiltert und in die nächste Kiste gelangen kann.
6. Bild
Der mittlerweile schön bepflanzte Bachlauf am Auslauf der Filter.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ralf

Da hast du aber ordentlich was geschafft like
Bin schon gespannt, wie die Randgestaltung wird.
Und keine Angst, die Algen kommen bestimmt noch 

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2014)

Wäre bestimmt schon weiter wenn ich nicht seit über einer Woche mit Rückenschmerzen an die Couch gefesselt wäre.
Die Arbeiten sind schon seit Ende April fertig, kam erst heute dazu die Fotos zu machen.
Jetzt muss erst nur noch schönes Wetter werden und mein Rücken wieder fit werden, dann kann die Mauer um den Teich gebastelt werden.
Dann kommt der Wasserspiegel noch 30cm höher.
Aber das dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde 

Habe mal eine Frage zum Thema :Teichbelüftung.

Momentan ziehe ich Wasser aus dem tiefsten Punkt im Teich in meinen Filter und von dort strömt es dann durch das Pflanzenbecken und fällt dann 40cm in den Teich.
Reicht das aus um das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anzureichern, ist es überhaupt gut Wasser von ganz unten zu pumpen (Temperaturaustausch?).
Sollte man eventuell das Wasser regelmäßig in Kreiselbewegung versetzen damit der Sauerstoff verteilt wird.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
Langsam wird es warm und da macht man sich ja immer neue Gedanken.
Heute habe ich Steine für die Mauer bestellt.
6 Tonnen Ibbenbürener Sandstein.


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2014)

Den Maueraufbau habe ich mir wie im Bild vorgestellt.
Als reine Trockenmauer.


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Wie hoch soll den die Mauer werden?
Sind das behauene Steine oder Bruchsteine?

Auf jedenfall das Vlies nicht vergessen ;-)

LG

Nico


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2014)

Das sind komplett unbehandelte Steine, also ein etwas größeres Puzzlespiel 

Mauer wird knapp 40cm hoch, evtl. im Inneren mit Trassbeton fixiert.

Vlies kommt von beiden Seiten an die Folie


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2014)

Soll der teich dann komplett umrandet werden, oder nur an einer bestimmten Stelle.

Puzzeln macht Spaß 

Hier mal meine geleistete Puzzelarbeit 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/umbau-70er-jahre-betonteich.40950/page-6#post-462103


----------



## krallowa (21. Mai 2014)

Mal ne kleine Zeichnung zur Erklärung (sagt mehr als Tausend Worte)


----------



## Nico84 (21. Mai 2014)

Ja so kann man sichs gut vorstellen.

Ich hoffe du kannst die 8 Tonnen relativ nah abkippen lassen.
Wenn nicht bestell dir auf jedenfall Hilfe zum Steineschleppen sonst kommt der Rücken wieder 

Denke das wird gut ausschauen, ich würde nur auf jedenfall drauf achten die größten Steine außerhalb der Folie zu setzen, da der Wasserdruck nicht unteschätz werden sollte.

LG


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Mai 2014)

Mein Pussel
2013.09.15 023.jpg
Sind aber geschlagene.

Dein Ippenbürener ist ein sehr harter Stein.


----------



## krallowa (22. Mai 2014)

Hat denn niemand eine Anregung zum Thema Sauerstoff im Teich?
Soll ich es so lassen oder Sauerstoff "einblasen", Wasser umwälzen oder nicht?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand eine Anregung zum Thema Sauerstoff im Teich?
> Soll ich es so lassen oder Sauerstoff "einblasen", Wasser umwälzen oder nicht?


 Ein bewachsener Teich mit einem natürlichen Fisch/Pflanzen-Verhältnis braucht keinen Sauerstoff.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein bewachsener Teich mit einem natürlichen Fisch/Pflanzen-Verhältnis braucht keinen Sauerstoff.


 
Naja, außer Steine ohne Ende sehe ich aber kaum Pflanzen 
Wenn das Wasser von 40cm runter fällt, müsste ausreichend Sauerstoff in den Teich gelangen. Davon abgesehen, sollte im Teich (wenn man filtert) immer eine gewisse Kreisströmung herrschen. Nicht nur ab und zu.
Die Kreisströmung verteilt 1. den Sauerstoff und 2. sammelt sich der Dreck, wie bei einem Trichter, mittig und kann dann von der Pumpe angesaugt und aus dem Teich getragen werden.
Die Temperaturschwankungen sollte man über die warmen Monate vernachlässigen können.

Mandy

PS: ich hab mir gerade mal Dein Profil angesehen. Du hälst in dem "Loch" __ Störe und Koi?
Da wäre es sinnvoller gewqesen, Du hättest einen Teich mit senkrechten oder konischen Wänden gebaut und keinen Steinbruch. Für Störe ist der Teich mehr als ungeeignet.


----------



## krallowa (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Mandy,

hättest du alle Kommentare gelesen dann hättest du bemerkt das ich mir über den Besatz noch nicht ganz im klaren bin.
__ Störe kommen jetzt nicht in den Teich, wobei es Stören vollkommen egal ist wie die Wände gebaut wurden, da Störe durchaus im freien Wasser schwimmen können und nicht nur an Wand oder Boden "kleben".
Ich finde es aber immer wieder interessant was manche hier als geeignet oder ungeeignet halten, ich sehe hier sehr oft sterile Plastikwannen bei denen die Fische an allen Seiten schwarz sehen, unten und rings herum nur Folie oder sonstige Beschichtung und das ist dann aber geeignet und natürlich ein voll natürlicher Lebensraum für Fische.
Ich habe einen Teich der begehbar ist, in dem man sich die Füße abkühlen kann und wer mag auch mal ganz eintauchen kann und da finde ich den "Steinbruch" schon ok.
Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und Vorstellungen von einem Teich, genau das macht es ja auch aus.
Sicher ist der Teich momentan noch sehr kahl, daher auch die Frage zum Sauerstoff, mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit ausschaut, ich hoffe dann ist mehr grün im Teich und ich brauche mir über Sauerstoff oder Beschattung keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
So, nun noch allen einen schönen Wochenanfang und gutes Teichwetter


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2014)

Oh, mein Gott 

was hab ich mir da angetan, ein Puzzle für Männer oder war es doch für Verrückte 

Mal sehen wie ich daraus eine stabile Mauer basteln kann.
Einige Steine sind locker 50kg.

Edit: Dann ist aber genug Steingut im Steinbruch


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen! 

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen und dass der Rücken mitspielt! 

So richtig weiß ich noch nicht was du vorhast, darum bin ich sehr gespannt was aus dem Haufen Steine für eine Mauer entsteht!


----------



## Nico84 (28. Mai 2014)

Moin,

hehe alles wird gut 

Die ersten 2 Meter dauern gefühlt ewig, aber dann gehts vorwärts.

Wilkommen bei den Steinreichen  und viel Spaß beim Puzzeln


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Mai 2014)

Servus Ralf,


> Hat denn niemand eine Anregung zum Thema Sauerstoff im Teich?
> Soll ich es so lassen oder Sauerstoff "einblasen", Wasser umwälzen oder nicht?



wenn Du genügend UW Pflanzen hast wie __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt usw. dann ist dies völlig ausreichend für die Sauerstoffversorgung, das Wasser
ist dann sogar sauerstoffreicher als wenn Du ständig das Wasser umwälzst.

LG Markus


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Nico84 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hehe alles wird gut
> 
> ...



Das kann ich bestätigen! Haben vor zwei Wochen eine Mauer gebaut. Wenn man erstmal anfängt, dann läuft es bald wie von selbst


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2014)

Schöne Mauer,

ich habe aber das Problem das sie frei stehen soll, sprich Stein-Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Stein und das knapp 50cm hoch.
Mal sehen ob ich in der mittleren Ebene etwas Trasszement zur Stabilität einsetze, soll ja auch halten wenn sich mal jemand drauf setzt.


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2014)

Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> wenn Du genügend UW Pflanzen hast wie __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt usw. dann ist dies völlig ausreichend für die Sauerstoffversorgung, das Wasser
> ist dann sogar sauerstoffreicher als wenn Du ständig das Wasser umwälzst.


 
Momentan kommen die Pflanzen ganz gut und im Filterpflanzabsetzbecken (oder wie man das nennen mag) sind auch ordentlich Pflanzen und die sind schon gut gewachsen, sollte also langsam klappen mit dem Sauerstoff und leider ist das Wetter ja nicht mehr so warm


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Hättest du denn Platz um einen kleinen Wall anzuschütten? Dann könntest du von der einen Seite dein Stein-Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Aufbau machen und von der anderen, der Außenseite, nur die Steine. Dazwischen Steinpflänchen und oben drauf noch was fürs Auge. Da wo gesessen werden soll, da machst du dann eine Sitzbank hin. 
Kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen was ich meine?


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, der Platz langt aber nicht. Egal, habe Zeit und Lust zu basteln und da wird mir sicher noch was einfallen.
Aber danke für die Ideen


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Stein-Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Stein und das knapp 50cm hoch.


Schahle 50 cm hoch eine dünne Betonwand ein oder mauer eine Ziegelsteinwand aus einem Stein. Dann von außen nach innen:  Stein-Erde-gemauerte Wand/Betonwand-Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Stein. Bei 50 cm Wasserstand am Fuß der Wand drückt 1/2 Tonne gegen den Fuß.....ohne bischen was festes könnt das Wassereinlassen keinen Spass machen.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen! Haben vor zwei Wochen eine Mauer gebaut. Wenn man erstmal anfängt, dann läuft es bald wie von selbst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 132322



Hallo Skippi,

Du hast doch irgendwo Heinzelmännchen im Haus, oder?  Wie schafft man das alles?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Lieber Holger, du schreibst es doch selbst! "Carpe diem!"  Und es macht einfach Spaß nach dem Winter endlich was draußen machen zu können!


----------



## krallowa (30. Mai 2014)

Moin,

habe gestern mal etwas experimentiert und zwischen die Steine kommt noch ein kleiner Erdwall (dank an Skippi ).
Gibt dem ganzen Stabilität und man muss nicht ganz soooooo genau aussuchen.
Wird alles in allem knapp 50 cm hoch an der Außenseite und 20cm Mutterboden dazwischen.
1-2 Sitzflächen werden mit Beton abgesichert, ansonsten sollte es ohne Beton gehen.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, gestern bei 9 Grad und Nieselregen hatte ich keine Lust anzufangen mit der Mauer.


----------



## krallowa (30. Mai 2014)

Nachtimpression


----------



## SKIPPI (30. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch supi, dass du doch so viel Platz hast!  

Ich drücke dir die Daumen für schönes Wetter am Wochenende, damit du starten kannst und bin schon sehr gespannt was du uns nachher präsentieren wirst!


----------



## krallowa (30. Mai 2014)

Platz ist relativ, verschiebe den Weg um den Teich ein wenig in Richtung Apfelbaum.
Wird schon klappen.


----------



## SKIPPI (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, beim Teichbau muss man flexibel sein! Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt! 

Unser Weg wird nun auch anders verlaufen als geplant und ob das nachher noch mit dem Minibagger klappt wegen der Drainage ums Haus steht jetzt in den Sternen... Aber ich hab meinen Teich.


----------



## krallowa (1. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Steinbruch 

Der erste Abschnitt von gut 7,5m ist geschafft, die Mauer steht stabil, meine Arme, Beine und Finger tun weh, der Nacken ist schön verbrannt aber egal, ich bin zufrieden.
Auch wenn es immer mehr Steine werden, mir gefällt es.


----------



## krallowa (1. Juni 2014)

Hier noch eins von außen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hier noch eins von außen
> Anhang anzeigen 132547


 Da kann man auch drauf sitzen.


----------



## krallowa (2. Juni 2014)

Man könnte drauf sitzen, ich habe mich drauf gestellt und bin der schwerste in der Familie und es hat gehalten.
Habe mittig auch einen Bereich gelassen mit Stufe um gut in und aus dem Teich zu kommen.
Wenn das mal bewachsen ist sieht es bestimmt schick aus.


----------



## SKIPPI (2. Juni 2014)

Wow, da hast du aber ordentlich was bewegt! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

da ich eine relativ große Wasseroberfläche habe (knapp 48m²) und auch leider sehr viele Sonnenstunden habe, suche ich dringend nach Pflanzen die gut geeignet sind zur Beschattung.
Habe an 5 Stellen schon Seerosen gesetzt die auch langsam kommen aber halt noch etwas brauchen.
Bin für jeden Tipp oder jede Idee dankbar.
Gestern hatte ich im Pflanzenbecken nach dem Filter fast 29 Grad Wassertemperatur und als ich selbst im tiefen Bereich des Teiches (mittlerweile knapp 1,60m) war kam ich mir vor wie in einer Badewanne.
Noch sind die Fische ganz munter aber gesund ist das sicher nicht.
Also, wer Pflanzen kennt oder Tipps hat die helfen können immer her mit Beiträgen, danke.


----------



## krallowa (23. Juni 2014)

Moin,
ein kleines update vom Wochenende.

Wasser noch klar, dank Filtersacktechnik ;-)
 

Ich weiß ja mittlerweile das es nicht jedem gefällt mit den vielen Steinen.
Daher versuch ich ja einiges zu bepflanzen.


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Haupsache ist doch, dass DEIN Teich DIR gefällt und nicht anderen! ;-)

Gegen die Sonne würde ich wohl erstmal ein Segel, eine Plane, oder sonst irgendwas über den Teich spannen. Was eben da ist... Bei der Größe kommt man ja mit einem Sonnenschirm nicht weit...


----------



## krallowa (14. Juli 2014)

So,
nun ein paar Fotos zu meinem Quadratisch - Praktisch - Schwimm- und Tauchteich.
Wassertiefe momentan durch Dauerregen bei 1,65m (noch 15cm bis Höchststand).
Umrandung ist fast fertig, Wasser heute morgen wieder klar, nach dem Regen etwas trübe geworden aber noch 24 Stunden dauerfiltern wieder alles ok.
Belüftung funktioniert auch ganz gut, Pflanzen kommen nun auch langsam und meine Tochter liebt es im Teich zu baden und nach den Fischen zu tauchen.
Gut das sich die Kleinen überall verstecken können wenn das Seeungeheuer kommt 
 
 

Abschluss zur (noch nicht vorhandenen) Terrasse werde ich mit Beton- Schalsteinen realisieren, dann hab ich einen festen Übergang zum Teich und gleich eine Auflage für die Terrasse.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ralf

Ist doch richtig schön geworden 
Und wichtig ist, dass es Euch gefällt!

Nur nicht die Geduld verlieren! 
Das dauert halt, bis dann auch alles eingewachsen ist und so toll aussieht wie bei anderen. (Muss ich mir auch immer wieder sagen).
Auch unsere Tochter liebt unsern Teich als Abenteuerspielplatz am und im Wasser!

Und das macht mir dann auch richtig Spaß!

Knut


----------



## krallowa (21. Juli 2014)

So, nun hab ich zum ersten Mal den Teich ganz aufgefüllt.
Aber erst einmal eine kleine Geschichte eines Teichbekloppten:
Freitag auf Samstag (also in der Nacht) knapp 1cm Wasserverlust, vorher am Tage nur 5-6mm bei voller Sonne.
Eigentlich wollte ich die letzte Ecke an der Mauer fertig bauen.
Da ich aber Angst vor einem Loch in der Folie hatte, Schlauch in den Teich 6500 Liter !!! mal eben an Frischwasser in den Teich bis Oberkante und dann Wasser bis Sonntag stehen lassen.
Sonntagmorgen alles gut, woher der Wasserverlust kam erklär ich später, Wasser wieder raus aber diesmal etwas mehr, etwas mehr als 9000 !!!! Liter in den Garten.
So konnte ich zumindest die Ecke an der die Steine fehlten noch einmal komplett bearbeiten, die Plane anheben und den Untergrund ausgleichen, war beim Mauern etwas viel Sand unter die Folie gerutscht und daher hab ich knapp 5m² Folie hoch, glatt gezogen, Sand raus, noch eine Lage Vlies und dann schön wieder Folie drauf, diesmal aber schön glatt.
Auf die Folie dann Ufermatte, Steine komplettiert und dann mal eben wieder 9000 Liter Frischwasser aufgefüllt.
Also, alles in Allem 15500 !!! Liter Frischwasser am Wochenende bewegt.
Wasserverlust kam von meinem Vliessack der im Pflanzgraben liegt, der war so voll das er über den Rand des Grabens gelaufen ist.
Habe die ganze Sache jetzt etwas umgebaut und so etwas sollte dann nicht mehr passieren.
Das war es erst einmal von mir und meinem schönen Sonnenbrand.

Mfg
Ralf
 
Hier die Nixen auf der Suche nach dem Schatz


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2014)

Endlich die letzte Mauer gesetzt und den Teich komplett gefüllt:

 
Anschließend mal probeweise die "Terrasse" modelliert 
So hat man einen ersten Eindruck wie hoch man sitzt und die Füße in den Teich baumeln lassen kann.

Hier noch eine Komplettansicht, hier sieht man auch den Aufbau der letzten Mauer, welche auch gleichzeitig als Auflage für die Terrasse genutzt werden soll.
17,5 cm Betonschalungssteine mit 8mm Eisen senkrecht und horizontal, Beton aufgefüllt und nach außen auch noch einmal mit Beton angesetzt.
Sollte halten und als Auflage reichen.


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Der Teich gefällt mir, obwohl er so wenig von einem Naturteich hat. Aber mit Füße ins Wasser baumeln lassen? Bist du Kneipp- Anhänger? Bei der Tiefe wird der Teich lange brauchen, bis er sich fürs Baumelnlassen genügend erwärmt hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2014)

Moin Wolfgang,

durch die Steine auf der oberen und mittleren Stufe wird der Teich schnell warm, daher keine Probleme die Füße in den Teich zu packen.
Bei längerer Sonneneinstrahlung fühlen sich die Steine unter Wasser schön warm an, wie kleine Wärmespeicher.
Mein Teich war teilweise wärmer als Nachbars Pool mit Heizschlangen auf dem Dach (aber ich hatte trotz Temperatur immer klares Wasser und den Fischen ging es auch gut).

Meinst du es wegen der Form oder der fehlenden Bepflanzung das er so wenig von einem Naturteich hat?
Pflanzen kommen langsam aber sicher und Form ist bewusst gewählt.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2014)

Er gefällt mir als Zierteich, aber ich könnte darin nicht die Vielfalt von Pflanzen halten wie in meinem Teich. Hätte ich Platz ohne Ende, würde ich mir auch einen solchen Teich als Schwimmteich bauen mit meinen anderen Teichen als Wasserreiniger. 
Ich habe heute mal wieder festgestellt, dass auch 20 cm schwarzer Schlamm auf dem Boden kein Grund dafür ist, dass das Wasser nicht glasklar wäre. Und ein sichtbares Algenwachstum habe ich auch nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## krallowa (21. Aug. 2014)

Schlamm ist wichtig für das biologische Gleichgewicht und kein Grund zu irgendeiner Hektik die hier oft verbreitet wird.
Habe mir deine Teiche auch mal angschaut und finde deine Teiche auch sehr gelungen, Repsekt.


----------



## krallowa (23. Sep. 2014)

Der Teich geht langsam in den Ruhemodus, Pumpen laufen nur noch wenige Stunden am Tag und die Fische werden auch träge.


----------



## krallowa (26. Jan. 2015)

Guten Morgen ihr Teichverrückten,

es hat sich etwas getan und das möchte ich euch zeigen und gleichzeitig ein paar Fragen stellen (wie immer) .

Die Terrassenüberdachung ist fertig und als nächstes soll die Terrasse gebaut werden.
Auf dem Bild kann man gut erkennen das Folie und Ufermatte auf der Mauer mit einer Abschlussleiste befestigt sind.
Jetzt möchte ich auf der Mauer die letzte Auflage für die Terrassenunterkonstruktion befestigen und die Terrasse dann etwas über den Teich stehen lassen.
Ich schwanke momentan zwischen Bangkirai und WPC, wobei der Schreiner der mir die Überdachung gebaut hat nichts von WPC hält (keine dauerhafte Erprobung, zu oft schlechtes Material).
Bangkirai muss gestrichen werden, wie ist das mit überschüssigem Öl im Teich?
Was habt ihr verbaut und wie weit kann man gefahrlos über die Unterkonstruktion in den Teich bauen?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Bangkirai muss gestrichen werden, wie ist das mit überschüssigem Öl im Teich?
> Was habt ihr verbaut und wie weit kann man gefahrlos über die Unterkonstruktion in den Teich bauen?



Hallo
Wo steht das das man Bangirai Streichen oder Ölen muß .....?

Mein Bangirai ist nun 5 Jahre nicht behandelt . OK kommt auch immer drauf an wie man es haben will . Eher der neue Braun Ton oder der Verwitterte Silber Look .

Wie weit du über den Teich Bauen kannst kommt auf deine Unterkonstruktion an .

Hab bei mir 10 x 16 Balken drunter , bin aber auch Stellenweise nur 10 cm über'm Teich .

Mit der Normalen Bangirai Unterkonstruktion ( 5 x 6 sind sie glaube ich ) kannste locker 20 cm in den Teich rein schauen lassen .......

P.S. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung , kommen bestimmt noch andere .......


----------



## krallowa (23. Feb. 2015)

Habe mal ein wenig gebastelt.
Habe die ZST-Kiste von NG umgebaut um einen SIFI vor die UVC und den eigentlichen 3-Kammerfilter zu stellen.
So ist die teure Kiste nicht nutzlos, ob es was bringt sehe ich wenn das Wetter besser wird.
   So sieht es jetzt am Filter aus.

   Das ist der Aufbau.


----------



## krallowa (2. März 2015)

Hier mal das Ergebnis nach 2,5 Stunden Durchlauf.
 

So sieht es aus wenn das Wasser läuft.
 

Momentan nur aus dem tieferen Bereich, sobald es etwas wärmer ist und ich noch etwas umgebaut habe, wird abwechselnd aus dem Tiefbereich und der Skimmer über den Vorfilter gepumpt.


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Momentan nur aus dem tieferen Bereich, sobald es etwas wärmer ist und


Sollte man bei den Temperaturen nicht eher von oben (Skimmer) ziehen und unten die wärmeren Schichten in Ruhe lassen? So findet doch eine stärkere Abkühlung statt.

LG René


----------



## krallowa (2. März 2015)

Stimmt, war auch nur probeweise, jetzt ist erst mal wieder Ruhe im Teich und sobald es wärmer ist wird gebastelt.
Die Fische sind bei mir aber schon sehr munter.


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2015)

Es wäre meiner Meinung nach optimaler nur von unten zu ziehen und auch wieder unten einzuleiten. Idealerweise werden dafür die besagten Seitenabläufe zum Ziehen genutzt und die Einlaufdüsen sind häufig in ähnlicher Tiefe. Ich habe meine BA auch im Winter offen gelassen und drücke nur mittig bzw. im unterne Drittel zurück. (nun war es hier aber auch nicht so kalt )

Ich denke aber, dass es bei unseren verhältnismäßig kleinen Teichen eh' egal wäre, da wir das ganze Wasser auf Grund des geringen Volumens und der teils hohen Umwälzraten ganz schnell vermischen.


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,

man sollte ja die Fische möglichst in ihrer Winterruhe nicht stören und das Wasser wenn möglich nicht zu sehr in Bewegung bringen.
Ich drück ja mehrmals täglich etwas Sauerstoff in den Teich und das auch nur knapp 80cm tief.
Selbst dabei wird ja schon genügend Wasser verwirbelt.
War ja auch nur ein Versuch um zu sehen ob meine wirren Gedanken auch zu einem sinnvollen Ergebnis führen.
Ich denk jetzt mal nicht an die Kosten, denn wenn ich die Kiste, dazu die Flansche und all die Bögen und Rohre rechne komme ich auf eine ordentliche Summe.
Aber man bastelt halt gern und wenn es am Ende noch halbwegs klappt ist es doch auch schon ok.
Als nächstes kommt dann die Terrasse dran, meine Frau hat mir bis Anfang Mai eine Frist gesetzt.
Dafür durfte ich mir dann einen kleinen Weber Grill bestellen, denn ich will ja auch Essen wenn ich schon ackern soll.
Hoffen wir mal das es langsam wärmer wird und es losgehen kann.
Bis denn


----------



## krallowa (23. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

da der Teich langsam aber sicher aufwacht, mir immer noch eine Menge Pflanzen fehlen und ich etwas basteln möchte, hier meine neue Idee.
Ich habe hinter dem Filter noch etwas Platz und würde gerne __ Hel-X (wenn es was hilft) in zwei Kunststoffkisten zwischen Filter und Pflanzenfilter stellen.
Habe es mir wie in der Grafik eingezeichnet vorgestellt.
Habe allerdings keine Lust das Wasser durch Belüftung aufzuwirbeln, sondern leite immer von unten ein, geht das so?
Die Pumpe läuft nicht 24 Stunden aber sicher insgesamt 14-16 Stunden am Tag, so das das Hel-X regelmäßig mit frischem Teichwasser umspült wird.
 
Bin für jede andere Idee dankbar.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Bei deinen 2 Kisten fehlt noch eine Medienauflage fürs __ Hel-x und ein Schmutzablauf .
Wird dir aber so nicht viel bringen , weil deine Bakterien dann knapp 8 Stunden nichts bekommen .


----------



## krallowa (23. Apr. 2015)

Klar kommt da noch ne Medienauflage und Schmutzablass rein, war nur schematisch gezeichnet.
Die 8 Stunden sind ja nicht am Stück, die Pumpe läuft meist 1-2 Stunden und dann wieder 1 Stunde Pause.
Evtl. leite ich dann von der 2. Pumpe (Skimmer) auch das Wasser in die __ Hel-X Becken dann gibt es nahezu keine Pause.


----------



## krallowa (28. Apr. 2015)

Langsam sieht es nach Natur, gaaaaanz langsam aber sicher.


So sah es am Anfang aus:
 

So sieht es heute aus:


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2015)

Schieb deine Filteranlage bis vor den Zaun und pflanze Zebragras davor. 
http://www.gartendialog.de/gartenpflanzen/graeser/zebragras-pflege.html

Verdeckt auch als schmaler Streifen ganz gut durch den dichten wuchs und ist Pflegeleicht. Ein mal nach dem Winter schneiden und gut.
Wird nicht ganz so groß wie die meisten anderen Miscantus.


----------



## krallowa (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

endlich mal ein Foto von den 5 Freunden, selten das sie so nah zusammen schwimmen.
Das sind die einzigen 5 Koi im Teich.

Der ganz links war Anfang des Jahres ganz weiß, jetzt nachdem ich das Futter umgestellt habe, bekommt er eine bläuliche Färbung, gefällt mir persönlich besser.
Der ganz rechts hat kurz vor der Schwanzflosse eine hellen Ring am Körper, wird nicht kleiner oder größer.
Hat da jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?
Als ich ihn letztes Jahr gekauft habe, war der Ring noch nicht da, kurz nach dem Einsetzen kam der weiße Bereich und ich dachte er verliert komplett die Farbe, nun ist er aber so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, seltsam.


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2015)

sehr schönes Foto...

Der ganz links - bläulich, ist ein Asagi (nur ohne rote Flanke, kommt vielleicht noch durch) nud der rechts, würde ich meinen, dass es ein Showa wäre (könnte fast als Hi-Showa durchgehen).


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2015)

Februar:
 
Noch ziemlich karg, ich dachte schon die Steine die Steine werden nie verdeckt.
Aber dann im April so:
 
Kaum noch etwas von den häßlichen Steinen zu sehen.
Und nun im Mai:
 

Schön zu sehen wie die Natur sich ausbreitet und alles bunt macht, herrlich.


----------



## krallowa (22. Mai 2015)

So,
Pfingsten steht vor der Tür, wir bleiben zu Hause, da sucht man sich halt Arbeit.
Da ich noch die Ufermatte an einigen Stellen auf der Folie festkleben wollte, mache ich es halt an diesem Wochenende, soll ja trocken bleiben.
So sah es gegen 17:00 Uhr aus:
 
Und so gegen 20:30 Uhr:
 
Alles nur damit ich hier:
 
die Matte ankleben kann.
So sieht es jetzt aus:
 
Hier noch ein paar Pflanzen die ich mir für den Pflanzenfilter zugelegt habe:


----------



## krallowa (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
hier mal wieder ein kleines, wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertiges update von mir.
Terrasse wird langsam was, 4 Tage habe ich (nur ich) für den Unterbau gebraucht, wobei es immer nur 3-5 Stunden pro Tag waren.
Hatte Urlaub und da möchte ich (zumal es manchmal echt heiß war) nicht den ganzen Tag arbeiten.
Nun liegen schon 2,85m in der Breite und man kann erkennen wie es mal aussehen soll.
 
Vorne am Teich wird die Kante noch einmal glatt abgeschnitten.
Noch knapp 5m in der Breite, sollte bis Freitag fertig sein (hoffentlich).
War auf Lanzarote im Urlaub und im Hotel gab es eine Teichanlage mit unglaublich (für mich) großen Kois, wie kann ich hier Videos einstellen, oder geht das nur per Youtube?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (21. Juli 2015)

Stück für Stück, aber es wird was 
Sicht von der Terrasse auf den Teich, man kann später herrlich die Füße im Teich baumeln lassen.
Langsam wird es so wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben, juhu.
Barfuß ein angenehmes Gefühl auf der Terrasse, da war ich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## herdsch (21. Juli 2015)

Na das sieht ja schon ganz schön aus ;-) Darf ich fragen Weiviel Liter in Deinen Teich rein gehen ? 

lg Michael


----------



## krallowa (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Herdsch,

klar darfst du fragen, ca. 35.000 Liter.
1,8 m an der tiefsten Stelle, wenn er ganz voll ist.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ralf,

wirklich schön geworden! 

Hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt!

Und es geht doch nichts über einen schönen Platz am Wasser zum Füße und/oder Seele baumeln lassen 



Knut


----------



## krallowa (27. Juli 2015)

So 99% fertig, nur noch Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

Oh no,

dachte ich hätte dieses Jahr etwas Ruhe mit dem verdammten Goldfischnachwuchs und siehe hier:
 


 

Davon hab ich momentan so geschätze 100 kleine Biester im Teich und das bei gerade einmal 2 Schubunkin oder wie die Vermehrungsmonster heißen.
Also nächstes Jahr wieder Wasser raus, Fische fangen und hoffen das es besser wird, ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## maarkus (6. Aug. 2015)

Per Express zu mir. Mein Teich kann sie gut vertragen


----------



## krallowa (26. Jan. 2016)

Schönen guten Tag,
neues Jahr, neues basteln.
Ich möchte gern die Pumpe aus dem Teich bekommen ( leichter zu reinigen z. Bsp.).
Habe da mal eine kleine Skizze gemacht und würde gern wissen ob 2 Einläufe in die Kisten mit 50mm ausreichen um den Auslauf mit auch zu bedienen.
Also reicht der Zulauf von 2x50mm in Schwerkraft (kommunizierende Röhren) um die Druckseite mit knapp 6000-7000 Liter zum Spaltsieb zu bedienen?
Der untere Bereich ist nur zum Feststoffe sammeln gedacht.


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2016)

Wenn die Pumpe direkt auf die Rohre vom Teich gehen, gewiss. Aber so denk ich könnte der Schwerkraftsog knapp werden.
Hängt auch viel von der Leistungsangebot usw ab.


----------



## krallowa (4. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe mal einen anderen Ansatz um die Pumpen aus dem Teich zu bekommen und die Mengen die ich aus verschiedenen Bereichen fördern möchte, besser regulieren zu können.

Im Anhang sieht man zwei Stapelkisten von Auer, welche ich mit Sikaflex 221 verbinden möchte.

Meine Idee:

Ich habe 3 Einläufe vom Teich zur unteren Kiste, z. Bsp. Ansaugpunkt am tiefsten Punkt, Skimmer und eine Ansaugstelle im mittleren Bereich.

In der oberen Kiste befinden sich im Boden 2 Stutzen (verschließbar) zum Anschluss von 1 oder 2 Pumpen.

Die Pumpen stehen so tief das sie unter dem Wasserstand des Teiches angeordnet sind, somit müssen sie nicht selbstansaugend aber trocken aufstellbar sein.

Schalte ich nun 1 Pumpe ein, erzeuge ich ja einen Unterdruck in der unteren Kammer und das Wasser strömt nach.

Nun kann ich über die die Zugschieber den Ort und die Intensität der Wassermenge regulieren.

Vorteile:

Pumpe nicht im Teich

Saugstellen von außen bestimmbar

Grober Schmutz bleibt in der unteren Kiste (hoffentlich)


----------



## center (4. Feb. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Nun kann ich über die die Zugschieber den Ort und die Intensität der Wassermenge regulieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 159247 Anhang anzeigen 159248



Die Intensität würd ich nicht mit einem Zugschieber regeln, hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man das besser mit einem Kugelhahn macht.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Deine Idee interpretiere ich so, als wäre es eine einfache Pumpenkammer, nur das dein Filter vertikal aufgebaut wäre, statt horizontal.
Also wie ein Mehrkammerfilter nur übereinander.

Die Intensität/Stärke der Strömung auf den einzelnen Leitungen würde ich nicht regeln wollen. Schieber zum verschließen sind gut, aber bei Teilöffnung reduzierst du ja auch den Querschnitt an der Stelle und Dreck könnte sich verfangen. Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem geht, aber ich wollte das nur anfügen bei dem Gedankengang.


----------



## mitch (4. Feb. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Im Anhang sieht man zwei Stapelkisten von Auer, welche ich mit Sikaflex 221 verbinden möchte.



Hallo Ralf,

meinst du das hält  , und auch nicht zu vergessen das die Naht ja unter der Wasserlinie wäre.

hast du schon mal an einen IBC gedacht ?


----------



## krallowa (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

an einen IBC hab ich schon gedacht, mir fehlt aber der Platz um das Ding zu verbuddeln.
Beim Sikaflex hab ich keine Angst ob das hält, muss den Kunststoff nur ordentlich vorbereiten, evtl. anschleifen zum anrauen und dann schön fettfrei mit Alkohol oder PVC-Reiniger.
Ein Bekannter von mir nimmt Sikaflex 221 im Wasserraketenbau, er klebt damit Kunststoffflaschen übereinander und setzt das ganze dann bis zu 5 Bar unter Druck.
Also bei einer Wassersäule von 20cm kein Problem.
@Teich4You 
Da ich ja schon den gröbsten Dreck (Fische natürlich auch)im Skimmer oder per Sieb an den anderen Saugstellen zurück halte sollte der Schieber sich nicht mit Dreck zu setzen.

Ich habe auch mit Platten- oder Zugschiebern bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Kugelschiebern, die setzen sich eher mit einem feinen Film zu und sind dann sehr schwergängig.
Ich bin aber wie immer bereit, Anregungen aufzunehmen und zu verarbeiten.


----------



## mitch (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Ralf,

klar 221 klebt wie ... hab ich auch verwendet,  *könnte* halten, die meisten Kisten sind aber aus PP - ob das dann 100% ig  wird ?


die Kisten haben ja meistens einen Rand zur Versteifung (unten & oben) . da könnte man die 2 mit Schrauben verbinden (zusätzlich sichern).




krallowa schrieb:


> ...mir fehlt aber der Platz um das Ding zu verbuddeln...


 wie viel Platz hast du denn?


----------



## krallowa (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Mitch,

also wenn ich ganz eng baue max. 1,2m zum Nachbarn.
Daher würde ich gern die Kisten längs verbauen (60 cm) um auch noch dran vorbei zu kommen.
Wenn die Kisten da sind werde ich mal schauen ob ich sie noch anders versteifen oder sichern kann.


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe es getan und meinen Filter doch nach meinen Ideen umgebaut.
 

1. Zulauf
2. UVC
3. kleine Kammer für Grobschmutz mit Filtermatte
4. Filterbürsten 20 Stück 15x30cm
5. selbstgebauter Siebfilter
6. CBF-350C

danach wieder zurück in den Teich.

Durch die Höhe geht sicher einiges an Pumpleistung verloren, aber bei der Reinigung der Filterbürsten und Matten in der großen Kiste ist die Höhe von Vorteil.
Momentan rotieren die Fische ordentlich und die erste Matte muss täglich ausgespült werden.
Die Filterbürsten kann ich in der Kiste reinigen, das Wasser läuft durch den Badewannenauslass in die Hecke.
Den CBF muss ich momentan alle 2 Wochen reinigen und der Siebfilter wird mit der Spülbürste gereinigt.
Nun Feuer frei für Mecker, Lob oder Anregungen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ralf
wie viel Wasser schickst durch den Filter
Bei mir sind das 4000 Liter die Stunde   350 B  und raus kommt es so   mehr geht nicht da sonst der Filter überlauft


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Apr. 2016)

und so nach 3 Wochen


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo S.,

die Pumpe liefert im Idealfall 8000 Liter, bei der Höhe und den Reibungsverlusten gehe ich von 5500 bis 6000 L/h.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Apr. 2016)

Bin mal gespannt ob das reicht mit deinem Filter ich Denke das der zu Klein ausgelegt ist aber versuch macht klug


----------



## krallowa (14. Apr. 2016)

Kurzes update:

Ich bin echt begeistert was die Bürsten alles zurück halten, nur die Reinigung .
Echt ne Sauerei wenn man die reinigt, nur in alten Klamotten und dann ab in die Wäsche damit.
Hab hier mal so eine Art Bürstenreinigungsmaschine gesehen, mal sehen ob das das nächste Projekt wird .
Reinige die Bürsten zwar in der Kiste aber sobald man die Biester nur mal kurz aneinander reibt oder an der Wandung hochzieht, spritzt einem die Fischkackealgenekelmatsche überall hin.
Egal, die Filterung klappt (vorerst) ganz gut und wenn es immer noch nicht reichen sollte, dann wird halt wieder gebastelt.
Langeweile wäre doch auch blöd, man stelle sich mal vor man sitzt am Teich und alles funktioniert, der Teich ist klar, die Fische gesund und munter, die Pflanzen gedeihen, wäre doch auch öde.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Hauptsache die Bürsten machen das Wasser sauber und wenn man nichts am Filter machen müßte , wäre es ja langweilig.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/was-es-nocht-alles-gibt.45635/


krallowa schrieb:


> Langeweile wäre doch auch blöd, man stelle sich mal vor man sitzt am Teich und alles funktioniert, der Teich ist klar, die Fische gesund und munter, die Pflanzen gedeihen, wäre doch auch öde.


----------



## koichteich (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ralf,
hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge oder hab ich was überlesen?
Wie bekommst du das Wasser in den Filter wenn dieser mit dem Zulauf optisch über Teichniveau liegt? 
Auf deiner Zeichnung liegt die Pumpe ja unter Teichniveau in einer Kammer und daß Wasser strömt selbsttätig nach.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Apr. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Fischkackealgenekelmatsche



Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres 2016


----------



## krallowa (15. Apr. 2016)

@ Koiteich:

Nein, alles umgeändert, die Pumpe sitzt weiter im Teich un drückt das Wasser in den Filter.
Aber die Pumpe sitzt jetzt gut erreichbar am Rand und zieht das Wasser entweder aus dem Skimmer oder aus dem Tiefbereich.


----------



## koichteich (16. Apr. 2016)

Moin Ralf,
Danke für die Erklärung.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2016)

Moin,
update zur Entwicklung:

2014:
 
2015:
 
2016:
 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juni 2016)

Der Farn wird auch jedes Jahr noch größer, oder?
Ich mag Farn.


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2016)

Wenn man ihn lässt dann wächst er immer weiter und weiter und............


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2016)

Hier noch einmal der Teich in seiner ganzen Größe.
Gemessene Wasserfläche ohne Steine 7,3m X 7,1m und immer noch knapp 1,78m tief.
Habe im vorderen Bereich die dicken Kiesel gegen Drainagekies 8-16 mm getauscht.
Die Koi lutschen den ab und spucken ihn wieder aus.
Hoffe das der Kies dadurch sauberer bleibt als die dicken Kiesel.
Das Wasser ist für mich völlig ok, nicht glasklar aber man kann alles sehen.
 
Vorher so:


----------



## krallowa (5. Okt. 2016)

Guten Morgen,
es ist soweit, die ersten Baufehler werden behoben und das bedeutet wieder mal viel Arbeit.
Bei der Erstellung meines Teiches habe ich leider nicht berechnet das ein gut funktionierender Filter auch Platz braucht.
Somit werde ich wohl den Platz vergrößern müssen und dafür muss der Bachlauf anders geführt werden.
SUPER
Auf dem Bild sieht man das rechts oben der Filter (blau) (welcher ja mittlerweile größer als auf den alten Bild ist) ziemlich eingeengt ist, hat auch bei der Reinigung schon zu einigen blauen Flecken geführt.
Daher soll der Bachlauf jetzt nicht mehr schräg nach rechts oben verlaufen sondern nach links hinter den Pflanzen verlaufen.
Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, werde ich ihn auch verlängern, tiefer machen und ein klein wenig breiter (rot).
Klettergerüst ist schon abgerissen, Platz ist vorhanden, Temperaturen passen auch noch.
Mal sehen wann es auch mal zeitlich passt um anfangen zu können.
Werde aber bei der gepumpten Version bleiben und dann im Gefälle ablaufen lassen.
Möchte gern unter dem Bachlauf ein DN 75 KG-Rohr verlegen um das Wasser von rechts aus dem Filter nach links zum Einlauf in den Bachlauf (Pflanzenfilter) zu bekommen.
Das wird das erste was gebaut wird und wenn das so klappt wie gedacht, kommt der Bachlauf drauf.
Dann möchte ich gern Notropis in den Bach setzen, Wassertiefe sollte im mittleren Bereich so 90 cm betragen.
Habe mir ja bei Trampelkraut die Edelstahlsperre abgeschaut, diese kommt aber in den Bachlauf und sollte somit nicht mehr sichtbar sein.
Anregungen wie immer gern.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## center (5. Okt. 2016)

KG Rohre gibt's erst ab 110 (100)


----------



## krallowa (5. Okt. 2016)

Stimmt, auch besser, mehr Platz, weniger Reibung, alles gut


----------



## krallowa (11. Sep. 2017)

Moin,
Bachlaufumbau fiel dieses Jahr auf Grund privater Umstände ins Wasser.
Habe nur die hässlichen von der Terrasse aus sichtbaren Filter mit einer Edelstahlpflanzkiste verdeckt.
Kiste auf Maß fertigen lassen, aufstellen und hoffentlich für viele Jahre Ruhe.

Vorher:
 

Nachher:
 


MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teichfreund77 (11. Sep. 2017)

Schade, hatte gehofft das du noch einige nette Ideen umsetzt.
Hatte mir gerade deinen Baublog nochmal in ruhe durchgelesen und bin wieder begeistert.

Ich finde es immer schön wenn Ideen so gut umgesetzt werden.

Hoffe das du nächstes Jahr deinen Bachlauf umbauen  und den nötigen Platz für den Filter schaffen kannst.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## krallowa (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Sven,

für das nächste Jahr ist es fest eingeplant den Bachlauf anzupassen und auch noch ein paar kleinere Änderungen.
Am Teich wird es nie langweilig und wenn alles läuft ist es ja auch langweilig.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Spätsommerimpressionen von gestern:


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2017)

Mit der Wasserqualität bin ich momentan (eigentlich das ganze Jahr schon) sehr zufrieden.
Leider konnte ich den tiefen Bereich nicht gut  fotografieren, Spiegelung war zu stark, aber klare Sicht bis auf 1,75m Tiefe, jeder einzelne Kiesel den die Koi runter spucken war zu erkennen.

Hier ein Versuch:


----------



## Teich4You (22. Sep. 2017)

Schöner Farbmix! Geällt mir!


----------



## mitch (22. Sep. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich den tiefen Bereich nicht gut fotografieren, Spiegelung war zu stark


hallo Ralf,
probier es mal damit: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarisationsfilter


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2017)

Sind Fotos vom Handy, mal eben aus der Hüfte geschossen.


----------



## mitch (22. Sep. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Handy


dann is es wohl nix mit einem Polfilter


----------



## Limnos (23. Sep. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> dann is es wohl nix mit einem Polfilter



Hi mitch

Nicht unbedingt! Da der Polfilter nicht unbedingt mittig vor dem Objektiv sein muss, kann man einen kleinen einfach davor halten und ihn solange drehen, bis die Spiegelung weg ist. Unbequem, aber möglich. Geht zur Not auch mit einer polarisierenden Sonnenbrille.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (23. Sep. 2017)

Limnos schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt!


Hallo Wolfgang,
ja davor halten geht natürlich auch, besser wie gar kein Polfilter


----------



## krallowa (6. Juni 2018)

Moin,

meine 6 Neuen kleinen Freunde (keine Angst, 4 davon gehen nächstes Jahr in einen anderen Teich wenn sie etwas gewachsen sind, will ja nicht zu viele Fische im Teich).
Aus privater Zucht, durch Zufall gefunden und musste ich mitnehmen.
 
Hier mal einer von den Gesellen die meinen Rasen annektiert haben
 
MfG
Ralf
EDIT: Bild gelöscht by Mod Zacky


----------



## krallowa (7. Juni 2018)

Moin,
ganze Aufregung um Aufzucht und Pflege des Koinachwuchses umsonst.
Haben so viele im Teich überlebt und wachsen gut.
 
Davon habe ich unzählige im Teich 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2018)

Moin,
hier auf Anfrage mal ein Bild von meinem Ablauf am CBF 350 C.
HT Rohr DN 40 mit Tangit Kleber in den Winkelablauf an den Filterkisten geschoben, passt perfekt.
 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2018)

Sieht dann so aus, kann man einfacher reinigen ohne sich die Füße zu überfluten.
Ablauf in ein 5 Meter entferntes Erdloch, da kann sich der Dreck dann sammeln und wenn er trocken ist einfach mit der Schüppe in die Biotonne oder Komposter.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juli 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ablauf in ein 5 Meter entferntes Erdloch, da kann sich der Dreck dann sammeln und wenn er trocken ist einfach mit der Schüppe in die Biotonne oder Komposter.



Diesen Ansatz finde ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2018)

Habe mich am Anfang immer über die Wasserverschwendung und die nassen Füße inkl. Matsch der mühselig entfernt werden musste, geärgert.
Nun versickert das Wasser in der Nähe meiner Nutzfläche Paprika, Gurken, Tomaten usw.
Ich habe bei der Reinigung der Filterkiste trockenen Füße und der getrocknete Matsch ist guter Dünger oder Kompost.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (16. Juli 2018)

Moin,

hier mal ein kleines Update zum Koinachwuchs im und außerhalb des Teiches.
Eiablage im Teich am 26.05. und dann direkt die Laichbürste in separates Becken gelegt.
 
Am 31.05. sahen sie dann schon wie kleine Gespenster aus.
 
Gut drei Wochen später (23.06.), immerhin schon als Fische erkennbar.
 
Am Samstag, 14.07. noch einmal Becken gereinigt und Fische abgelichtet.
 
Hier mal zum Vergleich ein Bild von den kleinen Koi aus dem Teich von gestern, 15.07.
 
Von der Größe schätze ich mal hochgerechnet knapp 50-60 im Teich.
Sind aber auch noch unzählige kleinere im Teich verteilt, interessant ist das sie sich sehr unterschiedlich entwickeln obwohl alle aus einem Gelege, Wurf, Brut (oder wie auch immer das heißt) stammen.
Die Fische im Teich entwickeln sich schneller als im recht sterilen Becken, im Teich finden sie definitiv das wertigere Futter.
Auch die Farbgebung ist sehr speziell, es sind Farben dabei die ich nicht im Teich habe aber gern hätte.
Sind wohl Farben aus Generationen davor die wieder raus kommen.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Farben sich noch ändern im Laufe des Sommers.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo und schönen guten Morgen,

Urlaub überstanden und den Fischen geht es auch ganz gut.

Die großen Koi fressen wieder aus der Hand
 

Die kleinen Koi haben sich wunderbar entwickelt und sind leider doch mehr als nur 50-60.
Ich schätze mal ganz grob so um die 150 sind es mind.
 

 

Ich werde so einmal im Monat berichten wie es den kleinen geht und wie sie sich entwickeln.
Größe ist dabei sehr unterschiedlich, es gibt einige die ca. 3-4 cm haben, andere hingegen sind erst knapp 1-2cm lang.
Die Farben sind sehr schön ausgebildet, blau, rot, gelb-Gold, weiß, schwarz und allerlei gemischtes dabei.
Bin mal gespannt wer über den Winter kommt und wie die Farben sich entwickeln.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2018)

An schwarz, rot, gold wär ich interessiert.


----------



## krallowa (5. Okt. 2018)

Moin,

wieder ein kleines Update zur Entwicklung der kleinen und zur Wasserklarheit.
Hier mal ein Gruppenfoto der 8 größten Koi im Teich:
 

Hier ein Nahaufnahme, gut zu erkennen ein paar Kleine und der Größenunterschied untereinander und zu den großen Koi

 

Noch ein Gruppenbild

 


Langsam kehrt Ruhe ein und die Fische fressen weniger.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (25. Juni 2020)

Moin,

man schon 2 Jahre das ich hier das letzte update eingefügt habe.
Gibt aber auch kaum etwas Neues zu erzählen.
Meine Frau hat beim Nachbarn eine alte Laterne entdeckt, die durfte ich dann wieder herrichten, Garten aufreißen fürs Kabel und dann aufstellen.
Nachdem die Lampe dann stand, musste ich zugeben das sie mir auch gefällt.
 
Das Wichtigste sind meinen neuen Bewohner.
Ich präsentiere die Notropis.
So sahen sie aus als ich sie bekommen habe:
  
Hier kurz nach dem Einsetzen:
 
Und hier dann 4 Stunden später beim Ablaichen:
 
Leider kamen sofort die Koi und haben alles aufgefressen, schade.
Echt flinke Flitzer, ständig in Bewegung.

Hier noch ein Foto von meiner Koibande:
 

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Teich.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (20. Juli 2021)

Moin,

hab ja schon ewig nichts mehr hier gepostet.
Hier ein paar Unterwasserimpressionen der dicken Brocken.


----------



## krallowa (20. Juli 2021)

Das ist der einsame Koi im Bachlauf


----------



## dasHirschl (20. Juli 2021)

Warum einsam im Bachlauf ???


----------



## krallowa (20. Juli 2021)

Der ist da wohl als Laich oder kleiner Fisch gelandet und wohnt da nun als einziger Koi.
Scheint ihm zu gefallen, denn im Teich habe ich ihn noch nie gesehen.


----------



## krallowa (24. März 2022)

Mahlzeit,

mein neues kleines Projekt am alten Teich.

Möchte den Standplatz der Filteranlage etwas optimieren.
Habe beim Bau 2014 die Fläche neben dem Bachlauf einfach mit alten Waschbetonplatten darüber mit Pflastersteinen und darüber nochmal anderen Pflastersteinen gebastelt.
Wenn man das liest, kann man nur denken. "Was ein Idiot", Recht hat der der so denkt, also auch ich.
Aber die Steine waren über und ich wollte sie aus den Augen haben und dachte es wäre eine klasse Idee, nö war es nicht.
Nach nun 8 Jahren ist das ganze einfach nur schief und krumm, klar wer ständig mit Waser matscht kann nix anderes erwarten.
Also alle Steine weg, Holzrahmen ziehen und betonieren.
Hoffe, das es danach einigermaßen gerade und glatt ist und ich ohne Stolperkanten an meinem Filter arbeiten kann.
Anbei ein Bild vom Teich von oben mit der markierten Fläche, sind knapp 3,2 qm.
 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (4. Mai 2022)

Moin,

hier mal zwei Bilder von den Umbauarbeiten.
Bild 1, die fertige Fläche:

 

Bild 2, es stehen 75% der Filteranlage:
 

Gefällt mir ganz gut.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (5. Mai 2022)

Moin,

die Anlage steht jetzt komplett.
Kiste 2 ist nur provisorisch bestückt.
Einmal die Anlage komplett
 
Hier mal die erste Kiste
 
Hier Kiste 1 und 2
 


MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo Ralf, dein Filter- Setup sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie bei mir. 

Hast du für deine Filterkisten auch einen Deckel? Bei mir sind die Bürstenfilter komplett abgedeckt und dunkel. Wenn du die offen lässt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du dort Algenbewuchs bekommst.

Bei mir ist ja noch ein sich automatisch reinigender Bogensiebfilter vor dem ersten Bürstenfilter. Deshalb musste ich das ganze letzte Jahr meinen Filter nicht säubern. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie oft du den ersten Bürstenfilter reinigen musst. Aber wahrscheinlich hält sich dieser Aufwand  auch in Grenzen.

Viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Filter!

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (5. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit,

nein Deckel hab ich nicht, aber die erste Kiste ist schon ewig in Betrieb und mit Algen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.
Dein Bogensiebfilter hatte ich mir schon öfter angeschaut, echt gut gebaut.
Momentan alle 3 Tage reinigen, im Sommer dann einmal die Woche.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (25. Mai 2022)

Moin,

hier mal ein Video der Regenbogenelritzen bei der Paarung




_View: https://youtu.be/HZKjvdCnNPE_

Hier mal ein Video der Koifütterung
Ich hoffe es sieht niemand den kleinen Stör, der lebt jetzt schon 8 Jahre bei mir und ist gesund und munter.
Ich weiß das man das nicht tun sollte, daher bitte keine Kommentare dazu.




_View: https://youtu.be/LFNc84Bppgg_


MfG
Ralf


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo Ralf! 
Du hast zwei Orange Koi mit schwarzen Schuppen. 
Weißt du welche Variante Koi das ist.?
Ich habe auch so einen, bin mir aber nicht sicher zu welcher Variatet Koi er gehört. 
Misst mit dem Handy bekomme ich kein richtiges Foto hin und die Kamera muss ich erst laden.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2022)

Bin jetzt nicht der Koi-Kenner, aber ich würde meinen das Hi Utsuri orange/schwarz sind.

Liebe Grüße 
Helmut


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2022)

Ne Helmut mit Sicherheit nicht, aber trotzdem danke für deine gut gemeinte Unterstützung.


----------



## PeBo (25. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Orange Koi mit schwarzen Schuppen


Hallo Ron @samorai , meinst du vielleicht die beiden Aka Matsuba?


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2022)

Genau Peter


----------



## krallowa (26. Mai 2022)

Ach die beiden, 
wollte die bald rausschmeißen, sind zu gefrässig.


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hier mal eine Aufnahme von einem sehr kamerascheuen Exemplar der Gattung Eheweibchen.
 
Liebt die Ruhe und benötig nur ab und an mal etwas Futter.

mfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (22. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,

hier mal ein Video der Notropis bei ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung aus der Unterwasserperspektive.
Dieses Jahr schon dreimal verfärbt und gekuschelt, was ist denn da los?





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJEtxvK2fXk_


MfG
Ralf


----------



## Mp30 (22. Juni 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal eine Aufnahme von einem sehr kamerascheuen Exemplar der Gattung Eheweibchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 261505
> ...


Guten Morgen,
was ein Schock, hilf dem Exemplar sofort - es schwimmt auf dem Rücken mit dem Bauch nach oben. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## krallowa (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo meine lieben Teichverrückten,

von oben sieht mein Teich sehr klar aus man könnte denken das die Filterung sehr gut funktioniert.
Gestern war meine Tochter mal ein wenig Unterwasser unterwegs und ich habe mich erschrocken wie viel Dreck da noch schwimmt.
Aber schaut selber mal:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP9m5X79zko_


MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2022)

Tja so ist das mit dem einfallenden Licht und dem Betrachtungswinkel.
Oft reicht es schon wenn man die Teichseite wechselt um eventuelle Trübstoffe oder Verfärbungen zu sehen.
Aber anderseits, das ist und bleibt Natur und da gehört das nun dazu.


----------

